# Fritschi Freerides



## c--man (Oct 13, 2003)

Your foot must be huge if you have a pair of XL's. I'm pretty sure that you need to down size to a large. I had a friend who did the same thing, he tried to modify them and ended up down sizing.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

XL and Large are the same thing. They have a small, medium and then they choose to call it XL. Boots with a sole length of 325 or greater. Mine is a 320 or 321.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

bigger screw? which screw are you referring to and what would that do?

you can make the L work...but you really should go with the smallest size that will still work for your boot...using the longer one increases the chances of bending the bar that runs under the boot. If you're handy, you could probably do a homebrew mod to shorten that bar...


----------



## thedude1683 (May 1, 2005)

My boots are 325 cm and I use the medium freeride bindings... that should be the size you need...


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

> My boots are 325 cm


Dude's elephant trunk must be huge :shock:


----------



## jwfast (Nov 12, 2005)

*wanna swap?*

i picked up a pair of dynastar 4x4 bigs w/freerides mounted to em and the freerides are to 1 cm too small for my size 12 boot. 04 model i think (gray) looks like little use. very willing to swap for xls.


----------

